# Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX does not work in FreeBSD



## Deleted member 68143 (May 27, 2021)

Hello everyone, i been using FreeBSD for a number of days but im encountering a big problem, that is, that my webcam is not getting recognized. 

Dmegs
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x046d product 0x08d7> at usbus1

That is how the cam is recognized.

I do get audio but no video, apart from that zoom (the web client) does not recognize the microphone integrated in the webcam (/dev/dsp3) only prompts for a device called default.

FreeBSD
FreeBSD desktop 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:04:45 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/i386.i386/sys/GENERIC  i386


----------



## Tieks (May 27, 2021)

```
/usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd $ grep -R 0x046 | grep 0x08d7
/work/webcamd-5.10.6.1/media_tree/drivers/media/usb/gspca/zc3xx.c:    {USB_DEVICE(0x046d, 0x08d7)},
```
It should be recognized. Did you load cuse (cuse_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf)? Check if it's loaded with `kldstat`. Start webcamd at boot time with webcamd_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf. If all ingredients are in place you should have a device /dev/videoN. You can use that device to get video with pwcview or something similar.
Please note that not all browsers seem to work with Zoom. Vermaden has more on that issue, see  this post.


----------

